# "MISSING" The Story of L/Cpl. George Pollard



## Gregory Pollard (31 May 2004)

Hello members of Army.ca.   My name is Gregory Pollard, author of "MISSING" The story of L/Cpl. George G. Pollard, murdered at the hands of German soldiers under the command of Major General Kurt Meyer of the 25th Panzer Grenadier Regiment.   My uncle George Pollard was a member of the 1st Battalion Stormont Dundas and Glengarry Highlanders.   He has been missing since June 17, 1944.   Out of the twenty Canadian soldiers murdered at the Abbaye d'Ardenne, George is the only one not found.   This weekend, June 6th,   is the 60th anniversary of the D-Day landings, on the 17th of June. my uncle George will be missing 60 years.

MISSING tells the story of George's life in the military by means of his sixty letters that he sent home to my grandmother and aunt.   I used his regimental history along with his personal file from the National Archives to help explain the letters.
The trial of Kurt Meyer, by use of newspaper clippings and actual documents from the Department of National defense are also included.   George was mentioned at the trial.   

If anyone is interested in this story, or would like to purchase a copy of MISSING, you can contact me through this Forum.   The book is selling for $24.00 Canadian, this includes taxes, postage and a protective envelope.

Feel free to ask me any questions about my uncle's story, I will gladly answer them to the best of my knowledge.
Sincerely,   
Gregory Pollard


----------

